# US-BB ?? Euro-BB ?? Spanish-BB ??



## VW_199 (29. November 2006)

Moin 

auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kurbel bin ich gerade im Onlineshop über die Begriffe "US-BB" , "Euro-BB" und "Spanish-BB" gestolpert. Was sollen mir diese Begriffe sagen ? Ich vermute mal dasses sich um die Bauform der Lager handelt...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. November 2006)

Der Kandidat hat 101 Punkte.

US BB- Große Lager mit Lagerschalden zum Reinpressen (klassisches BMX BB)
Euro BB- kleine Lager mit Lagerschalen zum Reinschrauben (vom MTb übernommener Standard)
Spanish BB- kleine Lager zum Reinpressen (Lagerschalen befinden sich im Rahmen)
Mid BB- große Lager zum Reinpressen (Lagerschalen befinden sich im Rahmen)

Spanish und Mid BB sind recht neue Standards. Eigentlich hat fast jeder neue BMX Rahmen diese Form. Außer ein paar teuren Exoten.

US und Euro waren die alten Lagerstandards. 

Schau nach was fürn Tretlager dein Rahmen hat (sehr groß durchgehend gleich dick = US-BB, mit Gewinde = Euro BB, groß mit Kante an beiden Seiten = mid BB, klein mit Kante = Spanish BB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (29. November 2006)

Sidd - ich darf dich ein bissl korrigieren  : Midd BB und Spanish BB (oder wars doch nur eins von beiden?) werden net eingepresst, sondern einfach nur reingesteckt.
Kann etwa so vergleichen:

US BB wird eingepresst wie ein normaler Steuersatz

Midd BB und Spanish BB werden reingesteckt wie ein integrated Steuersatz

Euro BB wird geschraubt


US BB Lager sind am größten und halten daher oft am längsten (je nach Qualität). Euro BBs sind recht kurzlebig, weil winzige Lager, es sei denn, du nutzt ein System wie zB bei Shimano, wo die Lager nicht im Tretlager sind sondern "außenliegend". Ich denke aber nicht, dass es sowas für X-Rad Kurbeln gibt.
Am schwersten sind die US BBs mit durchschnittlich über 150g, Midd BB und Spanish BB wiegen um 150g, Euro BBs sind am leichtesten mit um 100g (KHE und RNC Lager sind mit die leichtesten mit ca. 90g, Odyssey is auch noch leicht mit 130g).


----------



## Flatpro (29. November 2006)

na, die lager vom spanish/mid bb musste schon pressen, mit schieben is da nix....


----------



## Pesling (29. November 2006)

Ich habs schon von 2 Leuten so gehört, selbst keine Ahnung  - okay wieder schlauer...


----------



## Bike Lane (29. November 2006)

mid bb ist eigentlich nur ein us bb lager ohne die lagerschale herum, sprich das lager wird direkt in den rahmen gepresst. mid bb ist mit us bb die beste lagerung, da die lager sehr groß sind.


----------



## Trailst4R (29. November 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> na, die lager vom spanish/mid bb musste schon pressen, mit schieben is da nix....



aber nich so krass wie beim steuersatz


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. November 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> mid bb ist eigentlich nur ein us bb lager ohne die lagerschale herum, sprich das lager wird direkt in den rahmen gepresst. mid bb ist mit us bb die beste lagerung, da die lager sehr groß sind.



Fast richtig. Die Lager von Mid BB und US BB sind nur bei Lagern für eine 19mm Achse identisch. Bei 22mm sind sie unterschiedlich.

Frag mich nicht wieso


----------



## scott yz0 (29. November 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> Sidd - ich darf dich ein bissl korrigieren  : Midd BB und Spanish BB (oder wars doch nur eins von beiden?) werden net eingepresst, sondern einfach nur reingesteckt.
> Kann etwa so vergleichen:
> 
> US BB wird eingepresst wie ein normaler Steuersatz
> ...



War ja klar dass du mit gewichtsvergleichen kommst!


----------



## Flatpro (29. November 2006)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> aber nich so krass wie beim steuersatz


aber nich so krass wie n bagger auf m auto , blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
war echt superwichtig ob man beim einen mehr drücken muss und beim anderen weniger.....voll den post wert, buuuuuuuh, ich hab schon mal nen steuersatz eingepresst und jetz muss ich das unbedingt mal unterschwellig sagen....
immer nur dieses aberaberaber oh man wie das manchmal nerven kann.
frauen müssen auch pressen, hab ich übrigens vergessen, hahahaha.

außerdem könnt ich jetz noch ein gescheites aber bringen... spanish/mid bb sind integrierte lagercshalen und das einzige was man an einem steuersatz pressen kann sind die lagerschalen, hah, pwned omg rofl zack bumm bäng atomrofl.

los, killt mich für den beitrag, ich warte schon


----------



## Trailst4R (29. November 2006)

mein beitrag war immerhin sinnvoller wie deiner jetz da... aber ich nehm dir das nich übel homeboy gebrochener arm, kurzer verstand usw kein ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (29. November 2006)

das mit dem reinlegen beim spanish bb ist garnicht so falsch. fly hat ne neue idee, die kurz vor der verwirklichung steht, spanish bb2. laut dieser wird das innenlager im prinzip genauso funktionieren wie ein integrierter steuersatz.

hier also ein bild von deren seite, was das ganze verdeutlicht.






demnach hat das spanish bb2 gehäuse dann also ne ähnliche form wie das steuerrohr eines integrated headsets und für ältere rahmen solls adapter geben.

nachzulesen auf http://www.flybikesbmx.com


----------



## Flatpro (29. November 2006)

kurzer verstand#? ich komm dir ma rüber.....
und das bild is nich spanish/mid bb is das flybikes system... auf dem bild fehlen spacer und der komische klemmring da is auch beim spanish/mid bb nich dabei


----------



## AerO (29. November 2006)

bleib ma auffm teppich jungchen, ganz ruhig.
wer hat denn zuerst das "spanish" system verwendet und wer entwickelt es grad weiter? 
schraub dein ego wieder runter und sei nicht son böser rebell.
btw: irgendwer hatte was mit reinlegen bei spanish geschrieben und darauf hab ich halt geantwortet.


----------



## Flatpro (30. November 2006)

cih glaub übrigens nicht, dass das neue bb gut halten wird...auf einen steuersatz wirken die kräfte aus der anderen richtung. sowas im tretlager einzubauen... die kraft auf den steuersatz ist ungefähr so als würde man den ganzen tag gegen eine wand fahren.....


----------



## RISE (1. Dezember 2006)

Außerdem munkelt man über die Breite des ganzen Systems. 
Fly hat mit der Entwicklung des Spanish BBs gute Arbeit geleistet und ich sehe da keinen Grund für eine Weiterentwicklung...Wer zum Einbau zu blöd ist, muss eben ein Fachgeschäft aufsuchen oder es lassen. Und das zu schaffen, ist ja schon nahezu unmöglich.Gleiches gilt eigentlich auch für MID und US. Nur das Euro BB fand ich beim Einbau fummelig und auch sonst hat mich das nicht sehr überzeugt.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass dadurch die Toleranzen geringer werden und deswegen die Lager länger halten. 

Zu der Kraft: Eigentlich ist ein Lager, auch beim Steuersatz so konzipiert, dass es Belastungen aus allen Richtungen gleich gut aufnimmt.  

Letzlich finde ich die Spanish und Mid BB Lösung auch am Besten vor allem, weil sie billig ist im Vergleich zu dem neuen Standard der ja das Planfräsen einer anderen Partie erfordert und so die Rahmen noch weiter verteuern wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mcfitz (19. Mai 2008)

könnt Ihr mal die Innedurchmesser der jeweiligen (US BB, mid US BB, etc..)
Varianten angeben, mit groß und gamz groß kann ich nichs anfangen.
Danke und Grüße


----------



## RISE (19. Mai 2008)

Sicher, dass du den Innendurchmesser meinst? Der ist je nachdem 19, 20 oder 22mm. Es gibt auch noch exotische Maße, von deren Anschaffung man aber absehen sollte.


----------



## Mcfitz (23. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte Innendurchmesser der Tretlageraufnahme im Rahmen. Sorry, das wäre natürlich dann der AUSSENdurchmesser der einzupressenden Lagerschale. US BB müsste 51,4 mm sein....und die anderen beiden?

Noch ne Frage: ich habe einen Steuersatz mit Lagerschalen-Aussendurchmesser von 32,7mm ?? Welcher Typ is das und wo bekommt man so was.

Ich kenne nur 1", hat ca. 30,4 mm Lagerschalen Aussendurchm. (Chris K.)
und 1 1/8" ca. 35,etwas Lagerschalen Aussendurchm. (Chris K.)

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## jay-pie (28. November 2011)

hätte da mal ne wichtige frage..
wenn ich ein bmx habe in das normalerweise mid bb lager kommen aber ne kurbel bekomme die euro bb hat also zum reinschrauben..gibts da vielleicht lagerschalen die wie als adapter funktionieren für?
bzw wenn die kurbel 19mm ist kann ich dann nicht einfach eine andere  19mm achse und mid bb lager an die kurbel machen ?
wäre sehr hilfreich 


gruß


----------



## RISE (28. November 2011)

Vergiss Adapter, du brauchst lediglich 19mm Mid BB Lager dafür.


----------



## jay-pie (29. November 2011)

ok also kann ich einfach die lager wechseln?
noch besser ^^ danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche antwort !


----------



## RISE (29. November 2011)

Ja, kannst einfach die Lager wechseln. Adapter müsste es auch geben, aber das ist Quatsch, weils preislich mindestens aufs gleiche hinausläuft und die Mid Lager deutlich länger halten sollten als die ollen Euro BB Teile.


----------



## Domi1337 (17. Januar 2012)

Frage, ich hab ein NS Bikes Metropolis 2 (eigentlich ein Dirtbike) und da steht bei den Spezifikationen folgendes:
"Bottom Bracket: SALT by Wethepeople, Mid-BB 19mm x 8 spline with 2-sealed Spanish bb bearings"
Bedeutet das jetzt dass ich eine Mid-BB Lagerschale mit Spanish-BB Lagern drin hab? Das macht doch keinen Sinn oder? Und wenn ich mir eine neue Kurbel kaufe, brauch ich dann eine mit Mid-BB oder Spanish-BB?


----------



## RISE (17. Januar 2012)

Bei der BMX-Kurbel ansich kommt es überhaupt nicht auf die Art der Lager an sondern nur auf den Achsdurchmesser. Solange man da keine exotischen Maße kauft (Standard sind 19 und 22mm, ferner auch 20mm), sollte man ohne Probleme dafür Mid / Spanish/ Euro oder US-Lager bekommen. 
Mid BB Lagerschale mit Spanish BB macht auch keinen Sinn, da Mid BB gar keine Lagerschalen verwendet. Es ist also entweder Mid oder Spanish. 
Vorschlag: wenn die Lager noch gut laufen und vom Maß her zu den neuen Kurbeln passen würden, dann lass sie drin und kauf lediglich die Kurbel neu. Kurz: hast du jetzt z.B. 19mm Spanish Lager drin und willst eine Kurbel mit 19mm Achse, passen die momentanen Lager, weicht das Maß ab, brauchst du neue Lager mit passendem Maß.


----------



## Domi1337 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das Problem, dass die Lager beim Treten brutal Knarzen, deshalb wollte ich die auch austauschen. Werd aber nochmal schauen ob das jetzt ein Mid-BB oder Spanish-BB ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (17. Januar 2012)

RISE schrieb:


> Bei der BMX-Kurbel ansich kommt es überhaupt nicht auf die Art der Lager an sondern nur auf den Achsdurchmesser. Solange man da keine exotischen Maße kauft (Standard sind 19 und 22mm, ferner auch 20mm), sollte man ohne Probleme dafür Mid / Spanish/ Euro oder US-Lager bekommen.
> Mid BB Lagerschale mit Spanish BB macht auch keinen Sinn, da Mid BB gar keine Lagerschalen verwendet. Es ist also entweder Mid oder Spanish.
> Vorschlag: wenn die Lager noch gut laufen und vom Maß her zu den neuen Kurbeln passen würden, dann lass sie drin und kauf lediglich die Kurbel neu. Kurz: hast du jetzt z.B. 19mm Spanish Lager drin und willst eine Kurbel mit 19mm Achse, passen die momentanen Lager, weicht das Maß ab, brauchst du neue Lager mit passendem Maß.



Bei billigen Bmx Kompletträdern mit Mid bb Innenlagermaß gibt es auch welche, die nochmal Schalen ein gepresst haben und da drin sind dann spanish bb Lager.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (25. Juli 2014)

Passt das:
Shimano Innenlager vierkant - BB-UN55 - BSA 73 mm
in einen Rahmen(Dartmoor two6player) mit Euro BB?
Wenn nein, welche Alternativen gibt es wenn ich eine Kurbel mit vierkant benutzen will?


----------



## Chris007 (25. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich weiss das hier ist schon was her aber vielleicht kriege ich ja auch Antwort. Und zwar habe ich im keller noch ein NS Metropolis 2 von 2012 rumstehen und wollte es neu Aufbauen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es sehr komische Innenlager hat nämlich MiD-BB und Spanish-BB gemischt. Wollte mir die Truvativ Descendant holen und frage mich ob diese mit dem innenlager kompatibel sind ? 



ich bedanke mich im vorraus schonmal


----------



## R.C. (25. November 2014)

Chris007 schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es sehr komische Innenlager hat nämlich MiD-BB und Spanish-BB gemischt.



Wie soll das gehen? Links und rechts verschieden grosse Lagerdurchmesser im Rahmen?!



Chris007 schrieb:


> Wollte mir die Truvativ Descendant holen und frage mich ob diese mit dem innenlager kompatibel sind ?



Nein, die passt auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Chris007 (25. November 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? Links und rechts verschieden grosse Lagerdurchmesser im Rahmen?!
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, die passt auf keinen Fall.


SALT by Wethepeople, Mid-BB 19mm x 8 splines with 2-sealed Spanish BB bearings		ich glaub spanish lager und mid schalen :/


----------



## R.C. (25. November 2014)

Chris007 schrieb:


> SALT by Wethepeople, Mid-BB 19mm x 8 splines with 2-sealed Spanish BB bearings		ich glaub spanish lager und mid schalen :/



Ahso, so ergibt's einen Sinn. Dann brauchst du einfach ein Mid-BB - da hast du Glueck, das ist das verbreitetste.


----------



## Chris007 (25. November 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ahso, so ergibt's einen Sinn. Dann brauchst du einfach ein Mid-BB - da hast du Glueck, das ist das verbreitetste.


Das freut mich schonmal  muss ich beim kauf der Kurbel auf irgendwas achten ?


----------



## R.C. (25. November 2014)

Chris007 schrieb:


> Das freut mich schonmal  muss ich beim kauf der Kurbel auf irgendwas achten ?



Ja, dass der Achsendurchmesser der Kurbel mit dem des Innenlagers zusammenpasst. Also 19mm Kurbel und 19mm Mid-BB oder 22mm Kurbel und 22mm Mid-BB (24mm Kurbeln und Innenlager gibt's auch noch, sehr selten)


----------



## Chris007 (25. November 2014)

Ok vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

